# We Got Scared



## BakkaBakkaBakka (Oct 7, 2011)

No explanation needed, just watch.


----------



## Nelco (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## bryanpaul (Oct 7, 2011)

athiest crap with pretty pictures and music...........i think the opposite, only when we realize our actions now reverberate into an eternal existence will we take care in the things we do......(oops...kinda boke the "religion and politics" rule )


----------



## trash diver (Oct 7, 2011)

Called or uncalled,God is always present. Carl Jung​


----------



## robbaked (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn, we're scared.


----------



## jjoshea (Oct 7, 2011)

damn rigtht im scary.how you get that video of me anyhow?


----------



## Earth (Oct 8, 2011)

don't kill the whales, don't kill the butterflies, don't kill the bees please...
because we are nothing without nature, without nature - we are NOTHING!!
(Jon Andersen)

AIR IS GOD, WITHOUT IT WE DO NOT EXIST
(MANSON)



PS: thanks for posting.........................


----------



## jjoshea (Oct 8, 2011)

got you brother.all our relations of the wild reach to us ifn we only listen. involved with occupy asheville n,c, the protection of all a major concern,


----------

